
Tesla Is Seeking a Wide Investor Pool for Its Take-Private Plan - whatok
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-10/tesla-is-seeking-a-wide-investor-pool-for-its-take-private-plan
======
lechiffre10
This basically implies that Musk's "funding secured" tweet was a lie. He's
going to get roasted by the SEC.

~~~
samnwa
Not necessarily. He could have secured less than optimal funding (e.g. a
single source) and bought himself the opportunity to find ideal candidates
now.

~~~
__blockcipher__
Bullshit. He said funding was a done deal and it was just a matter of a
shareholder vote, which to me is blatant fraud

------
innagadadavida
Musk sold a stake to the Saudis. Given his previous rhetoric bashing oil and
its proponents, this is very hypocritical.

~~~
nickik
Total BS. Musk didn't sell anything to the Saudis. Tesla is a public company
and the Saudis bought it on the open market.

Saudis actually specifically talked to Tesla about buying new shares but Tesla
refused.

